# Good Beans



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 25, 2014)

I put together a mixture of healthy, fiber and flavor-rich goodies for lunch today.  The resulting flavors came together perfectly.  I'm not sure what to call this except - Good Beans.

Ingredients:
1 medium sun choke, peeled and diced
1 tbs. butter
1/2 yellow cooking onion, peeled and diced
15 oz. cooked, dark red kidney beans, with can liqueur
1/4 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp, granulated garlic
1/4 tsp. freshly ground black pepper

Place sunchoke, onion, and butter into a sauce pan and saute until onion starts to soften.  Add remaining ingredients.  Simmer for 20 minutes.

I thought about adding a little cumin, and maybe Sriracha to this, but after tasting it, decided it was too good to mess with.  The sweetness of the sun choke and onion combines with the the other ingredients to make a truly memorable, and wonderful flavor that balances sweet and savory.

Oh, and you may know sun choke by the name - Jerusalem Artichoke.

This really wouldn't make a good cold bean salad as the onion and sun choke is too soft.  But they can both be eaten raw, and so the recipe may be adaptable for a cold salad.  For that, I'd just sweat the diced onion to bring out the sweetness, but still leave the crunch, and add crisp, whole-kernel corn, and maybe a little fresh cilantro.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 26, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I put together a mixture of healthy, fiber and flavor-rich goodies for lunch today. The resulting flavors came together perfectly. I'm not sure what to call this except - Good Beans.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 medium sun choke, peeled and diced
> ...


Thanks, Chief. I had to look up "sun choke" which turns out to be Jerusalem artichoke (Durr - should have read all the recipe!) and I have some in the veg basket so that's tonight's dinner then.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 26, 2014)

I hate kidney beans.  I should say i always hated kidney beans.  I never add them to chili.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 26, 2014)

I love sunchokes but they give me unbelievable gas

They give my partner uncontrollable diahrrea ...

Some people just can't digest them.  But they are tasty.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 26, 2014)

jennyema said:


> I love sunchokes but they give me unbelievable gas
> 
> They give my partner uncontrollable diahrrea ...
> 
> Some people just can't digest them.  But they are tasty.


I was thinking the same thing. Combine that with the bean effect and... wow.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 26, 2014)

Didn't cause me any problems.  Ya just need to get your tummy flora in order.  Maybe if you try the roasted earthworms, like I did as a kid.  Maybe that's why I have the cast iron stomach.  Go ahead.  Give 'em a shot.  Trout and Robins love 'em.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

